# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Photos and dimensions of the Z axis rods for the Qidi Tech X-Pro?

## Kahenraz

Are these 8mm or 10mm smooth rods for the Z axis? I'd also love to see some photos of the plastic parts that secure the rods and the lead screw to the base and the top of the frame.

I'm interested to see if these parts are compatible with the Qidi Tech 1.

----------

